# New white TTS owner and can't drive it!



## double0 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi All - picked-up a one-owner 09 white MK 2 TTS two weeks ago and spent the grand total of two hours driving it as I've been away from home since collection 

Dealer pic attached and as you can see has 19 inch 7 arm double spokes. Interior options are Bose, iPod connection and bucket seats that someone paid a fortune for when new 18 months ago. Car in great overall condition other than a scratch on the gloss back of the drivers seat that has mostly been polished out before collection. Just serviced and four new tyres as a bonus.

Traded in a two litre a4 avant of a similar age and obviously there is a bit of a performance hike!

Great forum and loads of useful tips for someone who looked at the MK2 when it first came out but couldn't afford to buy at the time.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

If you need someone to look after her whilst your away double0, just pm me :lol: 
what are your thoughts on her after the 2 hour drive?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## double0 (Oct 20, 2010)

First impressions are just as quick as the R32 I once had but hopefully without the same running costs (although I did managed to burn most of the half tank of fuel the dealer provided pretty quickly on the way home)! Ride ok considering the lower suspension and 19 inch wheels - just have to go slow around the potholes and over the speed bumps


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I had a similar problem in 2009, i was working in Belgium for three months but came home every two weeks, came home one Friday and left a deposit on a brand new TTS then on the Sunday went back to Belgium, collected the car the following Saturday then again on the Sunday went back to Belgium, this went on for three months before i could finally enjoy the car. Now alas it is for sale. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## kntt (May 5, 2010)

Hi double0 and welcome

If I were to buy a MK2 that's the color for me ! :twisted:

Have seen one in white with black OZ ultraleggera rims looked so nice! 8)


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi matey

Lovely car.

Don't expect mpg to be much better though, i just swapped my V6 for a new tts and found no difference although my daily route is uphill/downhill on country lanes and i love to hear the dump valve so keep ragging it. :mrgreen:










Jontymo


----------



## EviL Ras (May 29, 2011)

Looks cracking in white mate! Nice purchase!


----------



## mazzb (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi Double0. looks the biz! Some cars just look wrong in White but it really works on the TT.


----------



## double0 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cheers for the replies guys - proven not too bad on fuel although the nice sound doesn't encourage economic driving! Must admit white was high on the list when looking and really shows off the lines of the car (would have normally gone for black). Only done 3k miles since I bought in October unfortunately (good for resale though)  .


----------



## double0 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice pic by the way jontymo - spoiler deployed and ready for action (once you get back onto tarmac of course)


----------



## andrecc (May 18, 2011)

Lovely Car!!!


----------



## Shrwd (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks awesome in White!


----------



## k2aho (Jun 6, 2011)

very nice! thinking to get the same wheels!


----------

